# Things to do when you are bored



## Goblin

Watch the home shopping channel


----------



## RoxyBlue

Create new threads in the Fun and Games forum


----------



## Spooky1

Play new game thread on the fun and games forum, that was created by a bored person.


----------



## debbie5

paint the dog's toenails


----------



## scareme

Paint the cat's toenails. Then put band aids on all the scratches. That will kill even more time.


----------



## scareme

Look for the keys, even though they are not lost.


----------



## debbie5

Post links of stupid things on FB...like political pap.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Play new game thread on the fun and games forum, that was created by a bored person.


Actually, they were created by a friend on another forum who passed away
recently. I put them on here as a tribute to them. 

Watch the grass grow


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Watch the grass go


Then go to 7-11 and get some nachos........


----------



## Goblin

Count raindrops


----------



## scareme

Play connect the dots with the scars on my tummy.


----------



## N. Fantom

Evil Andrew said:


> Then go to 7-11 and get some nachos........


Be depressed because there is no 7-11's where I live


----------



## N. Fantom

Turn on a laser pointer then spray air-freshener in front of it.


----------



## Goblin

Count cat hairs on the furniture


----------



## Hairazor

See how many balloons you can blow up before you pass out!


----------



## Ramonadona

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Goblin

Count clouds


----------



## debbie5

pinch the dog's tail meat


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

post about being bored


----------



## Goblin

Train ants to do tricks


----------



## Zurgh

Watch dry paint get dryer.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Make staple bracelets......~~~~~~


----------



## Zurgh

Floss your toes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

try to find objects on ceiling texture


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:..look for patterns in the chaos...Zurgh....this is your 'thang'......


----------



## The Halloween Lady

sort socks


----------



## aquariumreef

Pick your nose.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Clean and organize closets.....(yuck)


----------



## Goblin

Count all the leaves on the trees


----------



## The Halloween Lady

trim tree branches


----------



## Goblin

Read labels on bottles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Peel labels on beer bottles...wait...am I bored????


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wash beer bottles for recycling


----------



## Goblin

Count dandelions


----------



## The Halloween Lady

pull dandelions


----------



## Goblin

Fill in mudholes


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Lord Homicide

count the holes in acoustical ceiling tiles if i'm in room with them.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Draw hand turkeys


----------



## Goblin

Teach ants to tap dance


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Press the red button...

​


----------



## Copchick

Hey Frightmaster General, of course you know I had to click the button. Okay I'm not shy I admit it. But is there an end?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Break into your neighbor's house, go through all their things, their personal stuff, try on some of their clothes, make a few long-distance phone calls, clean out the fridge......


----------



## Frightmaster-General

The button sends you 'round the bend;
It will start, but never end!


----------



## Goblin

Read the posts in this game


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Rack up posts on this forum!


----------



## Goblin

Watch everyone try to catch up!


----------



## Copchick

Playing games with friends


----------



## Goblin

Number leaves on the trees


----------



## graveyardmaster

watch your favorite horror movies


----------



## Copchick

Take the dogs for a walk


----------



## Zurgh

Invent new orifices in ones own head with a cordless drill and some random shop scraps...


----------



## Goblin

Go outside and watch for Autumn to arrive


----------



## scareme

Eat.


----------



## Goblin

Watch Scareme eat


----------



## aquariumreef

Touch Scareme's feet.


----------



## N. Fantom

Watch children shows


----------



## graveyardmaster

walk along the beach


----------



## Spooky1

go work on a Halloween prop


----------



## scareme

Eat!


----------



## graveyardmaster

shoot pool with mates


----------



## Goblin

Watch the cooking channel


----------



## graveyardmaster

do abit of weeding in the garden!


----------



## Goblin

Take a nap


----------



## graveyardmaster

go swimming


----------



## Copchick

Go to Walmart and check out the Walmartians!


----------



## Spooky1

pedal off the pounds


----------



## Goblin

Count ants


----------



## graveyardmaster

bring your mates round to your place for a party


----------



## Goblin

Organize socks


----------



## graveyardmaster

clean the house from top to bottom


----------



## Goblin

Watch it rain


----------



## graveyardmaster

wash the car


----------



## Copchick

Daydream


----------



## Spooky1

nap


----------



## Goblin

Find something on tv to watch


----------



## graveyardmaster

read fifty shades of grey


----------



## scareme

eat


----------



## graveyardmaster

paint the shed


----------



## Copchick

pay the bills


----------



## graveyardmaster

go pin bowling


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go to the newsstand and gather up the little postcards inside the magazines that you use to request a subscription. Take them home. Address them all to someone you don't like......
Mail them in, and in 4-6 weeks they will receive (and have to cancel) 50 magazine subscriptions !


----------



## graveyardmaster

bake a cake


----------



## Goblin

Read


----------



## graveyardmaster

wash your hair


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew said:


> Go to the newsstand and gather up the little postcards inside the magazines that you use to request a subscription. Take them home. Address them all to someone you don't like......
> Mail them in, and in 4-6 weeks they will receive (and have to cancel) 50 magazine subscriptions !


(You are Evil! That's a great idea!)

When I'm bored, I have to cancel all those magazine subscriptions that keep showing up in my mailbox.


----------



## graveyardmaster

wash the windows


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Fight a garbage bin:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Call real estate agents. Tell them you want to list your house for sale. Ask them to come over (preferably when there is an important football game on TV) to see the house and sign a listing contract. When the agent asks for your name and address, give him your neighbor's name and address. Sit on your porch end watch the fun : )


----------



## graveyardmaster

play a round of golf..


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Keep and arm bears!*


----------



## Lord Homicide

Look up stuff to post to this thread. I love The Far Side and I love this cartoon...


----------



## Hairazor

When you get those unsolicited letters from oh, lets say, credit card companies, if they have a self addressed no postage necessary envelope, make sure the envelope is empty, then seal it and send it.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Test your microwave oven... :biggrinvil:​


----------



## Goblin

Go for a walk


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Set every alarm clock in the house to go off in 3 minute increments starting a 4:42am...then put in ear plugs and go to bed.


----------



## highbury

Ride my bike downtown to watch all of the strange people at the bus terminal.


----------



## graveyardmaster

go to the sauna


----------



## Hairazor

Make gum wrapper chains


----------



## Spooky1

Go hurl after seeing the video above.


----------



## Goblin

Teach ants to do tricks


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Fill a mayonnaise jar with tapioca pudding and sit on the front porch eating it. Or, fill it with lotion and sit on the porch rubbing it into your arms and hands.


----------



## graveyardmaster

text to your mates all day


----------



## Copchick

Just drive. Just drive to somewhere in the country or mountains until you get tired. No map, no GPS, just driving. Rest up then go back home a different way.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I like to do this at Christmas time at the mall, when the parking lot is really crowded ...

As you walk back to your car, people in cars will follow you, hoping to get your parking place. When you stop, they stop, and their blinker goes on. So, I'll walk up,to someone else's car and reach into my pocket, like I'm getting my keys. They slam on their brakes. Their blinker goes on. 

Then start walking again. Stop at another car. Reach into your pocket . Their blinker goes on. Walk between the cars, like you realize you are in the next row over. They will whip around and get into the next row as quick as they can. They catch up to you and their blinker goes on. 

As your evil smile grows bigger and you laugh at how lazy the person is, walk up to the door of another car. They slam on the brakes, and their blinker goes on. Cross over to the next row.........

You can actually get them to stop and turn on their blinkers 5 or 6 times before they realize you are messing with them : )


----------



## Goblin

Watch the home shopping network


----------



## graveyardmaster

go to the gym...


----------



## Copchick

Ha, GYM going to the gym.

Call up an old friend and catch up


----------



## graveyardmaster

open a bottle of scotch and get hammered


----------



## MrGrimm

Check out twitter


----------



## Goblin

Surf the internet


----------



## graveyardmaster

go for a walk along the canal...


----------



## Draik41895

bury a body..


----------



## MrGrimm

Eat...of course!


----------



## Goblin

Work downstairs


----------



## MrGrimm

stare at the revolving ceiling fan and try to blink my eyes fast enough so it looks like the blades aren't spinning


----------



## graveyardmaster

look through the family album..


----------



## Goblin

Watch dvds of old tv shows


----------



## Hairazor

Time how long you can hold your breath. Keep trying to better your time.


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Time how long you can hold your breath. Keep trying to better your time.


Standby with an oxygen cannister!


----------



## Hairazor

Go to the toy department in a store and line up the talking things. Go down the line and push their buttons in a pattern that makes them sound like rounds. Hide quickly in the next aisle


----------



## MrGrimm

Play Angry Birds


----------



## Goblin

Go for a drive


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Wash the bloodstains off your car...​


----------



## Goblin

Count raindrops


----------



## MrGrimm

Leave work and go home


----------



## Goblin

Listen to music


----------



## Hairazor

See if you can chew your gum into interesting shapes


----------



## Goblin

Watch ants build an anthill


----------



## graveyardmaster

play a card game....solitaire!


----------



## MrGrimm

Read some tweets


----------



## Goblin

Watch television


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Have fun with a laser pointer...*​


----------



## Goblin

Teach monkey's to dance


----------



## graveyardmaster

watch your favorite horror movies..


----------



## badgerbadger

replace your cat litter with pop rocks


----------



## Goblin

Look through cookbooks


----------



## graveyardmaster

do the ironing


----------



## MrGrimm

go gif hunting


----------



## Goblin

Find a movie to watch


----------



## graveyardmaster

look through the family album!


----------



## Spooky1

exercise


----------



## Goblin

Go to Walmart


----------



## graveyardmaster

weed the borders


----------



## MrGrimm

nap


----------



## Goblin

Watch the food channel


----------



## graveyardmaster

watch the news


----------



## Frightmaster-General

be *in* the news...


----------



## graveyardmaster

work-out


----------



## Spooky1

Sit on my lazy butt and surf the web


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Sit on my lazy butt and surf the web


Hey! You stole mine!


----------



## graveyardmaster

go for a spin in the car


----------



## Lilly

( ha ha Copchick .. "walmartians" that made me laugh.)

Draw out Halloween project ideas .


----------



## Spooky1

Watch horror movies "On Demand"


----------



## Goblin

Rake leaves


----------



## MrGrimm

Watch a movie


----------



## Goblin

Count raindrops


----------



## MrGrimm

Tickle my kids


----------



## Goblin

Watch the weather channel


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin

Watch a movie I've seen a thousand times


----------



## graveyardmaster

go online and look for new halloween decorations


----------



## Copchick

Go fishin'


----------



## Goblin

Go for a walk


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Memorize the periodic table


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolrive bamboo shoots underneath my nail beds......


----------



## Goblin

Watch Pumpkin5 sit down on her nail bed


----------



## graveyardmaster

bake a cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

KINGSPORT, Tenn. (AP) -- A man who has been charged with making a naked dash through a Tennessee supermarket told police he was "bored and didn't have anything else to do."

The Kingsport Times-News reports that a man entered an IGA store Friday night, wearing nothing but a face mask, and ran around the aisles.

A police report says officers found the suspect in the bathroom of a nearby Hardee's restaurant. Employees say he entered the fast food outlet wearing nothing but an orange hooded sweat shirt and asked if anyone could lend him clothes. An employee gave him a pair of athletic shorts.

Kingsport police arrested 22-year-old Daniel R. Lee of Church Hill and have charged him with indecent exposure.


----------



## Goblin

Watch the deer gather in the front yard


----------



## graveyardmaster

read a book


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Macarena


----------



## Hairazor

Who has time to get bored??


----------



## Darcula

watch funny kitty compilation videos on youtube


----------



## Goblin

Watch Pumpkin5's puppetshow


----------



## graveyardmaster

meet up with your friends for a drink


----------



## Darcula

go camping, and at night read a good book, in front of a campfire, with a mug of hot coco, around mid october when you really need a BIG fuzzy blanket to wrap around you. 

either that or 

watch a scary movie outside at night on a big white sheet which has been strung between 2 trees, with friends, hot coco, coffee, smores, and nachos. and pizza. and cookies. and beer. and cocktail weenies in bbq sauce.


----------



## MrGrimm

Corpse something...


----------



## Goblin

View aerial photos of Oz


----------



## scareme

Clean a closet.


----------



## graveyardmaster

play puzzle games online


----------



## Darcula

take meme quizes or personality quizes online.


----------



## graveyardmaster

decorate the house


----------



## Goblin

Work downstairs.


----------



## graveyardmaster

wash the car


----------



## Evil Andrew

Use super glue to glue pennies on people's desks at work. They'll never come off. The laminate will break first : )


----------



## Copchick

Play air guitar


----------



## MommaMoose

Clean up your workspace then try to remember where you put everything.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Put pieces of tape on the underside of your coworkers mouses, covering up the little laser light......


----------



## Darcula

daydream about the future.
<3


----------



## Goblin

Read


----------



## graveyardmaster

go for a jog


----------



## MrGrimm

Eat lol


----------



## graveyardmaster

iron your clothes


----------



## Goblin

Watch tv


----------



## Evil Andrew

Draw tuxedos on the inebriated .......


----------



## Goblin

Watch Evil Andrew drawing tuxedos


----------



## graveyardmaster

knit something


----------



## Goblin

Count clouds


----------



## graveyardmaster

bird watching


----------



## Evil Andrew

Steal a Ferrari


----------



## Goblin

Count the blades of grass


----------



## graveyardmaster

bark at your dog


----------



## debbie5

think about food....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Watch Haunters...er , patients try to get out of straight jackets.....


----------



## Goblin

Surf the internet


----------



## graveyardmaster

make a ouji board


----------



## MrGrimm

Plan a bank robbery


----------



## graveyardmaster

ask your boss for a pay rise


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dress your kids in raggedy clothes and send them out panhandling .......


----------



## MrGrimm

Start an argument with somebody


----------



## RoxyBlue

Start an argument with yourself


----------



## MrGrimm

Talk to myself!


----------



## graveyardmaster

crac open a bottle of vodka and get hammered!


----------



## Goblin

Teach ants to tap dance


----------



## MrGrimm

Surf the internet without a life jacket


----------



## graveyardmaster

redecorate the house


----------



## MrGrimm

Check to see if GYM played any game threads


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! funny!

vacum your lawn


----------



## MrGrimm

Mow the carpet


----------



## graveyardmaster

learn a different language!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Run spell check on a dictionary


----------



## Goblin

Teach fish to swim


----------



## graveyardmaster

see how long you can hold your breath


----------



## Evil Andrew

Make prank calls from someone else's phone


----------



## Goblin

Watch pumpkins grow


----------



## graveyardmaster

watch your favorite horror movie


----------



## Goblin

Watch classic tv shows


----------



## Hairazor

Watch a TV show with the sound off and ad lib the lines


----------



## graveyardmaster

balance a pencil on your nose!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...see if you can actually split a hair


----------



## graveyardmaster

start writing a novel


----------



## Hairazor

Make a house of cards


----------



## graveyardmaster

take a nap


----------



## Goblin

Go for a walk


----------



## MrGrimm

eat... of course I am sure no ones mentioned THAT one yet right?! *please read with a heavy sense of sarcasm*


----------



## Goblin

Rake leaves


----------



## graveyardmaster

clean the patio


----------



## Goblin

Count butterflies


----------



## graveyardmaster

make your own goodie bags for the trick r treaters


----------



## debbie5

..make soup.


----------



## Goblin

Watch squirrels gathering nuts


----------



## debbie5

dry brush everything...


----------



## Goblin

Read a book


----------



## graveyardmaster

go shopping for the halloween candy.......yaaaaaaa!


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Try making boiled pancakes.


----------



## Goblin

Watch the leaves falling


----------



## graveyardmaster

rake leaves up!


----------



## Goblin

Watch Graveyardmaster rake leaves


----------



## graveyardmaster

Goblin said:


> Watch Graveyardmaster rake leaves


ha! ha! funny!

cut the grass for the last time this year.....yaaaaaaaa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Count the holes in a screen


----------



## graveyardmaster

work out!


----------



## Goblin

The same thing I do everytime I'm bored Pinkie.......Try and take over the world!


----------



## graveyardmaster

take a nap


----------



## Bone To Pick

ponder why I could probably grow a mustache faster with nose hair than facial hair at this point in my life


----------



## Irish Witch

play games with graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

play games with irish witch


----------



## highbury

Watch the rain. For the third day in a row...


----------



## Goblin

Read a book


----------



## graveyardmaster

watch your fav horror on halloween night!


----------



## Goblin

Find a dvd to to watch


----------



## Evil Andrew

Turn off the breaker for the outside outlets in your neighbors breaker box, and watch them try to get the Xmas lights going : )


----------



## Goblin

The same thing I do ever time I'm bored Pinkie.........try to take over the world!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go to Walmart, take boxes of condoms off the shelf, and put a box or two into random people's carts when they aren't looking ........


----------



## Hairazor

Oh EvilA, blow them up and tie the condoms to antenna in the parking lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pick a random person to stand behind in an elevator and keep asking "Are we there yet?"


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Pick a random person to stand behind in an elevator and keep asking "Are we there yet?"


That was YOU!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go to the section of the department store where they have all the alarm clocks. Set each of the clocks' alarms to go off 5 minutes after the previous one. See how many times the clerk has to come back before he figures out he needs to turn off all the alarms.


----------



## Goblin

Count snowflakes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go to the service desk and try to put a bag of M&Ms on layaway.....


----------



## Goblin

Read the enclyclopedia


----------



## Evil Andrew

Move the "Caution Wet Floor" sign on to a carpeted area .....


----------



## Copchick

What I am planning on doing - purchase, wrap and send to the work addres, a box of diapers, a pacifier, and a rattle to one of my co-workers who is a snitch and whiiinnner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Look right into the security camera and use it as a mirror while you pick your nose .....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dress up as the grim reaper and look repeatedly at your watch while standing outside with the company smokers on break


----------



## chubungie

DON'T put the lotion on its skin AND get the hose again!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> ...dress up as the grim reaper and and look repeatedly at your watch while standing outside with the company smokers on break


Lol! I like this, I think it's do-able!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.'


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.'


Roll a stink bomb under the fitting room door!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go to an empty checkout stand, turn on the microphone and announce an in-store special on cat litter, then call for a cleanup in the pet supplies aisle......


----------



## Goblin

Try to take over the world!


----------



## the bloody chef

Stand on a busy street corner and just look up and see how many people stop to see what you're looking at :xbones:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Try to get the dog to wear reindeer antlers...


----------



## graveyardmaster

take down your chrimbo decorations...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pose the neighbor's lightup reindeer ....together .....


----------



## Goblin

Repair stuff I had been putting off


----------



## the bloody chef

Go to an aquarium store carrying a fishing rod, tackle box and a net


----------



## Goblin

Look for Christmas items fifty per cent off


----------



## Zurgh

Floss your neighbor dogs teeth.


----------



## the bloody chef

Go to a supermarket and buy 10 items....one at a time...and get on the same express line 10 times :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Watch television


----------



## the bloody chef

Walk around a crowded mall and go up to everyone wearing a blue shirt and thank them for not wearing green.


----------



## Goblin

Watch it rain


----------



## the bloody chef

Start a game of 'Tag' on a crowded subway...


----------



## scareme

Eat


----------



## Goblin

Watch the shopping channel


----------



## the bloody chef

Go to the post office and buy new stamps and pay for them with old stamps


----------



## Goblin

Watch birds migrate


----------



## the bloody chef

Make up new recipes for the brown, fuzzy things Zurgh finds under his fridge


----------



## Goblin

Send Zurgh a whole case of fuzzy things to eat! Might even kill them first!


----------



## the bloody chef

Count the hairs on the back of both hands to see which hand has more...


----------



## Goblin

Watch cloud formations


----------



## the bloody chef

Think of dumb things to put on this thread


----------



## Goblin

Watch The Bloody Chef thinking of dumb things to post!


----------



## the bloody chef

Go to the airport and look for spies


----------



## Goblin

Watch the trees grow


----------



## the bloody chef

Count snowflakes


----------



## Goblin

Watch rabbits multiply. They're better at it than adding and subtracting!


----------



## scareme

Eat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...clean your computer keyboard


----------



## Goblin

Watch the squirrels gather in the back yard


----------



## the bloody chef

Rearrange the furniture and then put it back where it was


----------



## Copchick

Watch the cats go crazy over their catnip infused toys


----------



## Goblin

Watch Hairazor trying to teach cats and dogs to square dance


----------



## scareme

watch cartoons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clean up the crap that falls between the stove and the cabinet next to it


----------



## Goblin

Watch it rain.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Make it rain......


----------



## the bloody chef

Make Goblin watch EA make it rain


----------



## Goblin

Throw EA and TBC out in the rain and lock the door!


----------



## the bloody chef

Do a rousing rendition of "Singin' in the Rain" with EA!


----------



## Goblin

the bloody chef said:


> Do a rousing rendition of "Singin' in the Rain" with EA!


Turn the dogs loose!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Plan your escape.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cut your hair one strand at a time


----------



## Goblin

Watch clouds move


----------



## DocK

Don't give in to the Dark Passenger :biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Throw your pencil up at the acoustical ceiling tile to see if you can get it to stick in one of the holes


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Throw your pencil up at the acoustical ceiling tile to see if you can get it to stick in one of the holes


Put the pencil in a length of PVC , and use an air compressor to see if you can shoot the pencil through the ceiling tile : )


----------



## Hairazor

Pick pencils out of ceiling tiles!!


----------



## Goblin

Practice walking between the raindrops


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...uhm...wait...who, is ever, BORED????


----------



## Goblin

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha.........and Ha!


----------



## Ramonadona

Play the games in HAUNT FORUM ...of course!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...detail your toothbrush


----------



## Goblin

Watch a storm raging outside.


----------



## Ramonadona

...watch snow melt, snow again, melt...rinse and repeat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...spellcheck the label on the shampoo bottle


----------



## Hairazor

count how many licks it takes to get to the tootsie center of a tootsie pop


----------



## Goblin

Watch Hairazor count how many licks it takes to get to the tootsie center of a tootsie pop


----------



## awokennightmare

Figure out how many digits are in Pi


----------



## scareme

Eat


----------



## awokennightmare

Memerize the dictionary


----------



## scareme

Stick your finger in the fan.


----------



## awokennightmare

Calculate the digits in pi


----------



## Goblin

Start a dead leaf collection


----------



## scareme

Dress up the cat.


----------



## Goblin

Treating all of Scareme's scratches!


----------



## drevilstein

ponder the meaning of life


----------



## Copchick

Watch the Pittsburgh/Hays eaglets live


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shovel Snow !! ( yes, it is snowing on Mothers Day in CO now )


----------



## Hairazor

Cut the grass with scissors


----------



## Lambchop

Paint your pets.


----------



## Goblin

Count leaves


----------



## kauldron

Take apart and then try to reassemble a Venetian blind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...scallop the edges of your fingernails with a penknife just to see how it looks.


----------



## kauldron

Be your own dentist.


----------



## Goblin

Teach "The most interesting man in the world" how to be as interesting as I am!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...actually do the work you were hired to do:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

... perform necromancy to revive old threads.


----------



## Goblin

Reading threads that have been revived by necromancy performers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Practice throwing sharpened pencils at acoustical ceiling tiles


----------



## RoxyBlue

...stare at your computer screen and wonder if there isn't something more constructive you could be doing besides working for a living:googly:


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Make Halloween memes


----------



## RoxyBlue

...make trails out of sugar on your back patio and then count all the ants that show up


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ...make trails out of sugar on your back patio and then count all the aunts that show up


Sell the aunts tickets.


----------



## scareme

Play hide and seek with the cat. She never seeks.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Count the pieces in that 1000 piece yard sale puzzle to make sure that you didn't get cheated!


----------



## Johnnylee

Watch dumb Netflix movies


----------



## Bone To Pick

Count how many flakes make up 6" of snow.


----------



## Hairazor

Count the toothpicks in a new box to make sure you weren't shorted


----------



## Dreadmakr

See how many salt crystals you can stack on top of each other.


----------



## Hairazor

See how many words you can think of that begin with X


----------



## Goblin

The possiblities are endless!


----------



## Hairazor

Count how many times you blink in an hour


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Research nonsense on the internet for hours.


----------



## Hairazor

Pinterest (love that site)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Play around with the Ouija Board


----------



## Goblin

Count fireflies


----------



## Hairazor

Make a list of all the places you have never been


----------



## Goblin

Count stars


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Go for a walk


----------



## Hairazor

Turn off the TV sound and make up your own dialogue


----------



## Goblin

Raise the dead🧛‍♀️👻💀


----------



## Hairazor

Have your left hand wrestle your right hand


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Eat ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Blow bubbles in your milk (and what is wrong with that, even now as an adult I don't know why my Mom wouldn't let me)


----------



## Goblin

Read a good horror story.......or even a bas one


----------



## Hairazor

Clip your nails into whimsical shapes


----------



## Goblin

Count raindrops


----------



## Hairazor

Shave ice


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Play sudoku


----------



## Hairazor

Count dandelion petals


----------



## Goblin

Teach ants to sing


----------



## Hairazor

Count the hairs in your eybrows


----------



## Goblin

Stage a spider rodeo


----------



## Hairazor

See how many steps it takes to cross each room in your home


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Binge watch _Gilligan's Island_


----------



## Hairazor

Turn the sound off on your TV and ad lib


----------



## Goblin

Talk to squirrels


----------



## Hairazor

Eat rice one piece at a time


----------



## Dreadmakr

Eat a large bowl of dark chocolate ice cream with lots of dark chocolate syrup


----------

